# Jerky



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2007)

Airbosses talk of making jerky got me motivated...this weekends project is jerky...pics to follow


----------



## john pen (Jan 4, 2007)

What cut of meat you using ?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2007)

Top Round


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 4, 2007)

I always use top round as well, good lean cut! But I saw AB recommend flank steak, anyone ever try that?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2007)

I've done the flank...it tends to be more expensive and harder to find around here....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 4, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I've done the flank...it tends to be more expensive and harder to find around here....



Definitely more expensive! How did you like it compared to TR?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2007)

Probably a waste to use as jerky  ..it's nice and lean and easy to work with..


----------



## john pen (Jan 4, 2007)

Flanks hard to find around these parts, and expensive. TR is always on sale..


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2007)

The TR was already cut to a nice thickness...now I just have to let it freeze up some...and then slice and marinade


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 4, 2007)

Bet that slicer will come in handy.   Jurky is always made with TR around here. Might have to make some up as I have not made it in years. How thick did you slice it Dave?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2007)

I try to slice it 1/4 inch


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2007)

The makings of Beef Jerky
I decided not to use the lectric slicer and hand cut the meat….
A little bit of Top Round



Chilled in the freezer and all cut up



Used this recipe
http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=7394
And away we go going to do it tomarrow or Sat...on the smoker


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 4, 2007)

Phillips seafood seasoning ?
Local store ? Or Sausage Maker? Never have heard of it, or seen it. More info please.
Thanks


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 4, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Phillips seafood seasoning ?



Yeah it's the rage now.  "Crab Flavored Jerky"!  It's everywhere!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 4, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3cakwdt1]Phillips seafood seasoning ?
> Local store ? Or Sausage Maker? Never have heard of it, or seen it. More info please.
> Thanks


Pigs, I would gues you could just use Old bay.[/quote:3cakwdt1]

I think he meant, WHY?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 4, 2007)

Humm, Guess I could. Dave is just down the road a spell from me. Just wondering where to get the stuff. I do like Old Bay, but I'm always open to new things, ya never know. :?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2007)

The Phillips is different from OldBay...more like a blackend seasoning..they sell it at tops...I think the seasoning comes from a famous Baltimore Seafood Joint...Hey Pen that's the stuff I told you to put on steaks...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 4, 2007)

It's good on BBQ chicken too, as is Old Bay!


----------



## john pen (Jan 4, 2007)

I think my wife uses old bay in her turkey stuffing...


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2007)

Now I'm taking pics of my seasonings....Help me please


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 4, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> I think my wife uses old bay in her turkey stuffing...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 4, 2007)

Dave I can't quite see the pic, could you make it bigger?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 4, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dave I can't quite see the pic, could you make it bigger?



His cutting board is holding up well.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 4, 2007)

I like this seasoning alot..Byan if you can find it pick it up...it's real good stuff..except they dont' have a holiday special


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 4, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I like this seasoning alot..Byan if you can find it pick it up...it's real good stuff..*except they dont' have a holiday special*



Then they suck!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks good so far Dave!

I have an Eye of Round (what I use...more lean) in the freezer ... just begging to be jerkified.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 4, 2007)

I may be doing the same thing this weekend Dave. I'll post pictures if I do!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 4, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Now I'm taking pics of my seasonings....Help me please



LMAO...     [smilie=a_help.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 4, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Bryan S":3icqi4cn]Question about slicing the meat. IIRC on the Good Eats episode he sliced the flank steak with the grain. I see you sliced across the grain. So what does everone do?  :?


in my vast experience with making jerky (once) i cut with the grain cause that's the way the bbq guru taught me.  but what i REALLY want to know is why this thread is in the sausage forum?  jerky ain't sausage.[/quote:3icqi4cn]

But it could have been! Hey Greg, I think we need a jerky discusion area!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 4, 2007)

great, now we've got the jerky boys here.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 4, 2007)

Wit... do you plan on smoking the jerky? If so... Mods can move it to Gen BBQ.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 5, 2007)

I plan on doing it in the lectric and also the recipe calls for insta cure it can't go in GBBQ cus I'm using the lectric (and the lectric ain't Q)...and this is the sausage and cured meats section.....I didn't want to put it in GD and have it lost in the mix...If one of the mods want's to move it I dont' care....I did cut most of the meat with the grain...I screwed up and cut some against the grain..   the stuff against the grain will crumble after its cooked...that's ok...it will go great in beans


----------



## wittdog (Jan 5, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I am a zellot....but not all smoked meats are the same...sausage done at below Q temps has a different texture and more of a smokey taste they doesn't fade after a few days in the fridge then the same batch done at the higher Q temps


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 5, 2007)

ooooooo I heard of hitting below the belt...but below the wings?....


----------



## wittdog (Jan 5, 2007)

the thread was split by the mod....want to have fun go here http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t=7410&start=0


----------



## wittdog (Jan 6, 2007)

jerky went in the smoker at 6:30 to dry will be putting the smoke to it soon...


----------



## wittdog (Jan 6, 2007)

Most of the jerky is done, some of the thicker pieces need more time the thinner pieces took 6 hrs and I used one pan of hickory saw dust…I don‘t think I would use more than that…overall I’m really happy with the way the jerky came out and how it tastes…this was the first time I tried this recipe and for my taste in jerky it was very good.(I don’t care for a lot of the soy taste in jerky) The flavor and sweetness were right on it also wasn't to salty just the right amount IMHO …it was a tad bit spicy for the boys but not overly so…it wasn’t hot enough for me by any means.. next time I’ll do to batches and add more cayenne to my batch.. It must have been good….cuz as soon as I was pulling it off of the racks the boys were eating it…I think I’m going to have to make more….Soon.... I had some issues with hot spots in the lectric and I needed to rotate and move the racks around some....I might try hanging the jery next time or give it a whirl in the WSM


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 6, 2007)

dang sure looks good.  I'd buy that.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 6, 2007)

That looks great Dog! Too bad the box is on it's way already


----------



## wittdog (Jan 6, 2007)

Can't wait to see Nick effort and what he thinks about the apple jerky recipe....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 6, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see Nick effort and what he thinks about the apple jerky recipe....



Tomorrow. Yours looks great witt!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 8, 2007)

Had to get another roast....the boys ate all the jerky


----------

